# My Poor Girl! Mouth infection.



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Last night Ruby woke me up shaking. She sleeps in bed with us, so when I woke up to her trembling I turned on the light and was shocked to see her face. Her lower jaw on the left side was huge and the swelling extended into her neck. I was up with her all night as she was very restless. We got her into the vet first thing this morning. She had a fever of 103.5. He said all her teeth look good, but he wasn't able to open her mouth wide enough to see if there were any sticks, etc. lodged into her mouth/gums. 

We were given an anti inflammatory shot and a 2 week dose of anti biotics. If it doesn't clear up or comes back, the next step is sedation and exploring in her mouth. I feel so bad for her. She looks quite pathetic.

Has anyone had something like this happen with their pup?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you sure she was not bit by something? I hate to say it but this is what my Ruby looked like when she was bit by a rattlesnake. Not saying that is it but looks like a reaction to something.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> Are you sure she was not bit by something? I hate to say it but this is what my Ruby looked like when she was bit by a rattlesnake. Not saying that is it but looks like a reaction to something.


That was one of our first thoughts, too. However...she had *slight* swelling a couple weeks ago in the same location. I took her into the vet then as well and he couldn't find anything wrong (no fever, etc) so just gave her a shot of penicillin as a percaution. The swelling went away but came back with a vengeance last night. They checked her over really well at the vets this morning looking for puncture wounds, bee stings, etc. and nothing was found.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Lilyloo! So sorry about Ruby!

When Gracie was ~6mo, she developed (overnight) a golfball-sized lump under her chin. Our vet chose to lance it and let it drain, then put her on antibiotics. It did not clear and ~3-4 weeks later he went in surgically and found plant matter, a sort of grass seed head, that had worked its way in through her jaw. We were happy for pet insurance, but it cleared fully, she healed well, with only a small scar.

Just one data point. Hope Ruby feels better soon!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Sending well wishes to Ruby!
Poor baby - it looks very painful


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG Lilyloo! Poor thing! :'(
Sending good thoughts to your way and a quick recovery for Ruby!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Ruby, with a temperature that high sounds like some sort infection - so hopefully the antibiotics will bring it down quickly. The question then arises as to what caused the infection.

I hope Ruby gets better to soon. :'(


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

infection :'( could it be a cavity?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Poor little girlie! With her trembling like that, you know there was some serious pain involved. Hope you and the Vet can get to the bottom of it right away. Get well soon, Ruby!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks all for the kind words and well wishes. I was at work tonight and Ruby was crated for a few hours. When I got home she was very happy to see me and is acting much more like herself. She's even playing a bit. 

The swelling has gone down some as well. Hopefully the antibiotics kick it for good and we don't have to have any exploratory procedures. 

The swelling literally appeared within a few hours. I wish it would go away just as quickly!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

lilyloo - thank you for the update! Ruby looks much better


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

So glad to hear she's on the mend; I hope this is the last of it!


----------

